# Vorschläge für weiß grauen Silent Lüfter 120mm  wie be quiet! Silent Wings USC PCGH Spezial Edition



## feder19 (13. Mai 2015)

*Vorschläge für weiß grauen Silent Lüfter 120mm  wie be quiet! Silent Wings USC PCGH Spezial Edition*

Moin Leute,

ich suche für einen XBOX 360 Silent Mod-Umbau (ich weiß, komisch) einen weiß grauen Lüfter, der 120mm groß ist, bei 12V mindestens 80m³/h schaufeln kann und nicht lauter als 17 oder 18dB wird.

Der perfekte Lüfter wäre der be quiet! Silent Wings USC PCGH Spezial Edition,  leider gibt es diesen nicht mehr zu kaufen und wird nicht mehr hergestellt, bei ebay hatte ich auch noch kein Glück.

Kennt ihr andere Lüfter, die meinem Beuteschema entsprechen?

Würde mich über input freuen.

Gruß


----------



## XeT (13. Mai 2015)

*AW: Vorschläge für weiß grauen Silent Lüfter 120mm  wie be quiet! Silent Wings USC PCGH Spezial Edition*

Noiseblocker NB-eLoop S-Series B12-2 (ITR-B12-2) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Passt genau rein.


----------



## feder19 (13. Mai 2015)

*AW: Vorschläge für weiß grauen Silent Lüfter 120mm  wie be quiet! Silent Wings USC PCGH Spezial Edition*

Der scheint echt ganz nice zu sein. Muss ich nur überlegen ob ich mich mit dem schwarzen Rahmen abfinden möchte. Soll halt im Endeffekt anne alte fat XBOX 360 Core an die Seitenwand geschnallt werden, da würde einem der schwarze Rahmen natürlich schön ins Gesicht gucken.

Sonst noch Alternativen mit weißem Rahmen vlt?


----------



## Chimera (16. Mai 2015)

*AW: Vorschläge für weiß grauen Silent Lüfter 120mm  wie be quiet! Silent Wings USC PCGH Spezial Edition*

Der Rahmen an sich ist ganz egal, denn man kann doch zu ner Spraydose greifen und ihn sich in der Wunschfarbe sprutzen  Ich hab damals die Rahmen von 2 Deepcool UF120 mit Tamiya PS-4 Blau Sprays bemalt (die PS sind speziell für Polycarbonate, während die TS Farben für normalen Kunststoff sind), was ganz gut ging. Hat mich halt nix zusätzlich gekostet, da ich von meinen Karossen noch viele dieser Sprays rumliegen hatte 
Alternativ gäb es ja ganz in Weiss den Enermax Everest bzw. den Everest Advanced: ENERMAX.DE - Everest Advance. Vorteil von dem: man hat mehrere Modes, kann also über den kleinen Schalter zwischen Silent und Volle-Pulle-Modus wechseln  Sonst ist es leider mit weissen oder grauen Lüftern eher rar, leider. Schwarz-Weiss findet man div., Grau-Weiss wohl eher ganz wenige und ganz Weiss ein paar wenige.


----------



## feder19 (16. Mai 2015)

*AW: Vorschläge für weiß grauen Silent Lüfter 120mm  wie be quiet! Silent Wings USC PCGH Spezial Edition*



Chimera schrieb:


> Der Rahmen an sich ist ganz egal, denn man kann doch zu ner Spraydose greifen und ihn sich in der Wunschfarbe sprutzen  Ich hab damals die Rahmen von 2 Deepcool UF120 mit Tamiya PS-4 Blau Sprays bemalt (die PS sind speziell für Polycarbonate, während die TS Farben für normalen Kunststoff sind), was ganz gut ging. Hat mich halt nix zusätzlich gekostet, da ich von meinen Karossen noch viele dieser Sprays rumliegen hatte
> Alternativ gäb es ja ganz in Weiss den Enermax Everest bzw. den Everest Advanced: ENERMAX.DE - Everest Advance. Vorteil von dem: man hat mehrere Modes, kann also über den kleinen Schalter zwischen Silent und Volle-Pulle-Modus wechseln  Sonst ist es leider mit weissen oder grauen Lüftern eher rar, leider. Schwarz-Weiss findet man div., Grau-Weiss wohl eher ganz wenige und ganz Weiss ein paar wenige.



Ja habe mich jetzt auch mal mit dem lackieren beschäftigt, denke das könnte für mich auch in Frage kommen. Hast du damals auch mit Grundierung und am Ende Klarlack gearbeitet oder meinste das ist überflüssig?

Die Enermax-Teile sind relativ laut, im Direktvergleich mit dem noiseblocker kacken die ganz schön ab.


----------



## Chimera (16. Mai 2015)

*AW: Vorschläge für weiß grauen Silent Lüfter 120mm  wie be quiet! Silent Wings USC PCGH Spezial Edition*

Nee, eben nicht. Hab spezielle Lacke für Polycarbonate verwendet, wie man sie eben im Modellbau beim lackieren von Karossen nutzt und da braucht es weder ne Grundierung noch nen Lack. Man muss einfach a) sehr sauber und b) in mehreren feinen Schichten arbeiten, dann hat man auch ein sauberes Resultat. Manko von diesen Lacken: sie sind halt nicht ganz billig, doch dafür haben sie eben den Vorteil, dass man sich so manch andere Pampe sparen kann (bedenke: jede zusätzliche Lackschicht bedeutet zusätzliches Gewicht, sprich Masse die auf dem Rotor auch noch bewegt werden muss).
Hier z.B. mal ein Exemplar von LRP: LRP - Lexanspray Magic Colour 2 Weiss.  Man kann natürlich auch mit 08/15-Sprays werkeln, auch dies geht. Egal aber womit man arbeitet, wichtig ist gute Vorbereitung und sauberes arbeiten, dann ist das Resultat auch 1A  08/15-Baumarktfarbe geht sicher auch, doch ob es gleich gut hält wie mit speziellen Farben für Kunststoff, dafür halt ich meine Hand sicher nicht ins Feuer  Zudem ist nicht jeder Lack gleich, manche brauchen bei Kunststoff zuvor nen Haftprimer (fälschlicherweise oftmals auch als Grundierung betitelt, dient dieser Primer nur dazu, dass die Farbe richtig hält). Dann gibt es noch wasserbasierende Lacke und lösungsmittelhaltige, man hat da also die Wahl der Qual 
Da ich aber noch viele solcher Lexansprays zu Hause hatte, nutzte ich logischerweise diese und ersparte mir so nen Neukauf. Zudem wusst ich bei diesen Lacken auch, wie sie sich verarbeiten liessen. Zudem konnt ich die Farben erst mal an nem defekten Lüfter testen und da war für mich das Resultat mit der Tamiya PS-4 Dose halt das beste (im Vergleich zu nem Duplicolor Farbspray).


----------



## the_leon (6. Juni 2015)

*AW: Vorschläge für weiß grauen Silent Lüfter 120mm  wie be quiet! Silent Wings USC PCGH Spezial Edition*

Noctua NF-S12B redux-1200 120mm
Vielleicht hilft es dir was.


----------

